# First Pomps of 2010



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Sorry for the late post, guys. Went out uncharacteristically late Friday morning with Anna Banana. Fished hard all morning. Noticed a slack line, too late, and missed the first bite. Second bite was the same, hit hard and straight in toward the beach. I caught up with him. 14" Pomp. Second fish hit and kept tugging, 16" Pomp. My first two of the season._



_







_

_Anna missed what I believe would have been #3._

_We were covered up in a sand fleas, good variety of sizes. I fished all day with fresh live bait and froze enough for several more starts. I had one mid-morning bite. The two fish and final missed bite came between 1 and 2. Quit just as quickly as it started. _


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice fish. Would like alittle advice if you don't mind. Would like to start surf fishing myself, but don't know what type of rigging I need. Any advice is appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats on the first Pomps for you this year! You've broke the ice! Now its on! I've yet to land my first for the year but I'm workin' on it for sure! The water has been really murky over here in Walton County and hopefully the rain and wind let up for a few weeks so it can warm the water and let us land a few.

Nice! Looks like something else was after your 14" one.

Tight Lines! or Loose Lines will work too! lol!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Brant and I sighted a few the other day but they wouldn't eat! Good job!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Stealthbobber,



Equipment for surf fishing is a personal preference thing. I can tell you what I like, but that's all it is. There are as many preference as there are people on this forum.



I restore vintage fishing reels and have a friend that wraps rods, so I've usually got a wide variety of stuff in tow on the beach. My reel can be anything from a Penn Surfmaster, or Jig Master (conventional) to a Penn 705, Mitchell 403, Penn 750SS or the new Conquer. Rod's range from 7' Ugly Stick Tigers for in close to 12' Penn Spinfishers for dropping something out deep.



Lately I'm finding lighter is better. I've replaced a Penn combo, 12' Spinfisher rod with a Penn750SS, with the much lighter 10' Penn Powerstick and a Conquer 7000. The reel holds over 300 yards of 15# braid. I love it. Probably will replace my other Spinfisher combo as soon as I can sell it. You interested?



joe


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice pomps..Whats the story behind that 307?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Dylan,



The 307 is absolutely perfect and can be yours. Shot my a PM.



joe


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_My First Pomp of 2010Sat 20th Jhonsons beach! 14 1/2 '' 2.2 Lb







_

_This is my set up! :letsdrink_


----------

